# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Selektiver Kellereinbruch

## gorgonzola

Hallo da draussen,

bei uns im Haus wurden selektiv in Kellerabteile eingebrochen wo MTBs drinnen waren und diese auch entfernt. 
Allein in meinem Kellerabteil wurden 3 Räder gestohlen:

- Transition TR450, gelb mit einer kleinen besonderheit, nem transition decal am unterrohr
- ein weisses Specialized Demo 7
- ein Commencal Absolut 4X WC edition, hat ne 7cm lange delle am oberrohr

Da es sich anscheinend um eine recht gut organisierte Bande handelt, es wurden ja nur MTBs gestohlen, und selbst in unserem Kellerabteil wurde ein besseres Rennrad stehen gelassen.
Ich geh nicht mal nicht davon aus, das ich wieder zu den Rädern komm, aber falls es doch irgendwelche Hinweisse gibt, bitte an die Polizei und an amaderbacher a-t gmx dot at.

Bitte bei den Antworten sachlich bleiben, bzw. ich weiss, das der thread im falschen forum ist, vielleicht ins richtige verschieben, wollts nur reinstellen, damit die leute wissen, das es derzeit diese Einbruchsserie gibt, da das selbe vor kurzem im Haus eines Bekannten auch passiert ist.

Im Anhang findet ihr noch Bilder der Räder.

----------


## gorgonzola

Was noch zu sagen ist, die Räder waren alle miteinander versperrt und zugedeckt. Das einzige was auf ein wertvolles Kellerabteil hinwies war ein sichtbarer Helm und frei herstehende highroller. Also die Jungs kennen sich aus.

----------


## klamsi

Soviel ich gehört habe halten die Typen auch auf der Straße usw. ausschau nach solchen Rädern und folgen einem dann bis vor die Haustüre um zu wissen wo es etwas zu holen gibt. 

Man kann also nicht genug aufpassen...

----------


## huidiwui

boa des is heftig!

mein beileid!

----------


## robertg202

Wäre jetzt noch gut zu wissen in welcher Stadt das passiert ist...
Aber auf jeden Fall mein Beileid!

----------


## shorty1607

na oida.. wann is das passiert???  :EEK!:

----------


## mankra

Zumindest sind die Räder über die Haushaltsversicherung gedeckt.

----------


## dergö!

Andi, uns sind da im Augarten ein paar Jungs aufgefallen, wo wir uns gedacht haben, ob die nach unseren Bikes Ausschau halten... das ist so weit gegangen, dass wir einmal mit dem Auto extra um den Block gefahren sind um die Burschen zu fotografieren, darauf haben die auch komisch reagiert und einen von denen haben wir mal im Augarten auf einem neueren Cowan herumrollen gesehen... 

Schweiße, Andi, mir ist´s auch schon mal so gegangen, und ich scheiss mich ehrlich gesagt auch an...Gö!

----------


## gorgonzola

sorry, war in Graz, obwohl so wie die Typen vorgegangen sind werden sie sich nicht nur auf Graz beschränken.

Wenn mit der Versicherung alles hinhaut is der finanzielle Schaden mal nicht so hoch, nur sinds viel Schererein und Wartezeit.

Vorgfallen is so wies ausschaut von 8ten auf 9ten.

----------


## gorgonzola

Update: 
Gestern hab ich mir nochmal das Kellerabteil angschaut und im Zuge dessen bin i dann nochmal durch die Keller gangen, jedenfalls stand dann in den tiefen des Kellers mein TR450.
Is mal ein Trost, das ich das da hab.
Das 450er war aber auch das einzige das nicht nur mit den anderen verkettet war, sonder hatte zusätzlich noch a fettes kettenschloss oben, vielleicht habens das nicht aufbracht.
Fact ist nun, es fehlen nur mehr zwei Räder und i bin heilfroh, das mein Downhiller wieder da ist.

----------


## huidiwui

passt! dann fahrma zur feier am sonntach schöggeln?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EagleCreek

Hier in Freiburg-Herdern wurde mein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen!!!

Finderlohn!

Wer das Bike sieht oder über den Verbleib bescheid weiß meldet sich bitte bei mir 0172/1565084 oder bei der Polizei FR.

Transition Blindside, Rot mit weißer Marzocchi 66 Gabel und weißen Spank Laufrädern.

Finderlohn 500,00€!

www.bilder-space.de/show_img....&size=original

----------


## TaunusGrizzly

Das ist mal so asozial...warum machen Menschen sowas  :Evil:  naja viel glück noch beim suchen...ich hoffe dem Typen schneiden die die Eier ab!

----------

